# Aristo-Craft July-August Insider



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I put a link to this under Proprietary Control Systems but then I realized there is a lot more than the Revolution covered in it so, for those who might be interested, I am putting a link to a copy of it here as well.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Aristo-Craft/Insider%20July-August%202011.pdf

Jerry

Note: the file is 3.32MB


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow....he's outdone himself this time. There is so much BS and Polkspeak in there I don't even know where to start. 

Keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Some people like Accu-Craft, others like Aristo-Craft, others like Bachmann, others like Hartland, others like LGB, others like USA etc. etc etc.

I like somethings from all of them and all of them make somethings I don't like or cannot afford or that cannot run on my layout.

I think it is very unfortunate that a catalog or brochure from any of them cannot be linked to here on MLS without it being immediately attacked.

If I had it I would have been equally happy to post links to similar information from any manufacturer above or any that are not listed above.

Has MLS become such a hateful forum that even a link to a manufacturer's information cannot be posted without its being immediately attacked?

Who would wish to belong to such a spiteful forum? 

Certainly not anyone who happens to like Aristo-Craft. The fact is that virtually identical attacks were previously very common by the LGB haters.

I would feel precisely the same way if I had posted a link to any other manufacturer's data.

Whatever happened to the concept that this is a hobby for people to share the joy they get from their trains - regardless of the brands?

What pleased me the most with the Insider is the announcement that the new Consolidations are due immediately.

I have a couple of them on order and I for one have no interest in having anyone tell me what their negative opinion of my new toys might be. I intend to sit back and enjoy reading the Insider just as I do Garden Railways. I know both are full of marketing overstatements just as I would expect from any manufacturer.

I come to MLS to cheer myself up - not to have someone dump their version of gloom and doom on me just because they prefer something different.

Sometimes I wonder "why bother?"

This is not about Aristo-Craft - it is all about the negativity MLS has come to represent to me and to others who have shared their opinions with me about their non-Aristo-Craft brands.

I now know more ex-MLSers than I know current MLSers and the reasons they give for departing MLS tend to be a repetition of the above.

This is not directed at any one person. It is directed at all the Gloom and Doomers as they may well destroy this hobby (an opinion shared by many manufacturers). No one is doing any manufacturer a favor by attacking that manufacturer's competitors. An attack on any manufacturer harms all manufacturers because those attacks drive people completely away from the hobby. If anyone doubts this, a phone call to your favorite manufacturer will very quickly confirm it.

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Jerry 

I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, you are absolutely right but you are wasting your time.

I have almost stopped posting completely which really means I'm not sharing my thoughts and experiences which could be a benefit to some one.

....................Jim


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 05 Jul 2011 04:54 PM 
Jerry, you are absolutely right but you are wasting your time.

I have almost stopped posting completely which really means I'm not sharing my thoughts and experiences which could be a benefit to some one.

....................Jim


I'll second that, Jim, as I hesitate to post here for the same reasons.
Well said, Jerry.

dave


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Adam Anderson on 05 Jul 2011 05:27 PM 
Koolaiders unite, Its funny how those who work for the mention company try to persuade us all....

Adam. 



Hello Nick,

I see that you are back to your silly old tricks of accusing anyone who likes anything about Aristo-Craft of being employees of Aristo-Craft.

At the NGRC Scott Polk commented that Aristo-Craft has a total of 8 employees. 

If the four people who have spoken so far are employed by Aristo-Craft that leaves only 4 people left to run the entire company.

That makes just about as much sense as anyone suggesting that you work for USAT. You need to work on a new attack strategy (along with using a few more of your aliases to substantiate your attack on this topic). Suggesting that Aristo-Craft would waste their employee's time defending posting the Insider is just plain .....

Thanks for your use of the favorite term used by all the Doom and Gloomers - "Kool Aid." It makes you guys really easy to spot (and ignore).

As usual, you have gone off half-cocked. No one is talking about any specific product - just a company brochure. What is anyone supposed to be trying to persuade you or anyone else to do - unless to perhaps to show some courtesy and respect for those who might happen to be interested in reading the Insider?

Also, thanks for confirming my point. MLS HAS become such a hateful forum that even a link to a manufacturer's information cannot be posted without its being immediately attacked.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 05 Jul 2011 06:03 PM 
OOOO Now you guys are blaming Adam for being Nick, Just like you did me because we dont agree with you. What a joke you are. Jerry. 

Ummmmmmmmmm

Nick, Johnnnnnnn, Fred

Pay a little more attention to what you post. When you post as Johnnnnnnnnnnnn you should not be signing as Freddddddddd. Save Fred for your Fred alias.

You are more than a little obvious when your aliases contain no information about who your alias is supposed to be, where they live or anything about them.

After all it is kind of silly to claim someone is hiding something about themselves when the person making such claim is hiding EVERYTHING about himself.









Besides Nick, before you hid your email if you recall I sent you an email telling you that I was going to be giving a seminar on the Revolution at the NGRC.

If I am a joke, you make my jokes possible. At least a joke would be an improvement over Aristo haters trying to pretend they are impartial about anything.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This is funny.

Nick realized his error and changed his sign off name from Fred to Johnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Sorry about that but Nick, your post will have gone out to everyone with the Fred signature. Your editing Fred to Johnnnnnnnn cannot change that.

Jokes on you buddy.

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, ENOUGH!!! YOU KNOW THE RULES. 

To be perfectly clear, the "Aristo Insider" is two things. First, it's a sales document designed to cast Aristo products in a positive light. As such, certain claims will be laden with a bit of "spin" as you'd expect from any sales document. Secondly, it's a publicly released document (designed to generate sales), thus its discussion on this or any forum is perfectly acceptable and within forum rules. That includes unraveling the "spin" contained therein. 

Having said that, it needs to be discussed within the guidelines of the forum, which means NO PERSONAL ATTACKS. If you cannot abide by those very simple rules, your posts will be deleted, and the thread potentially locked. Innuendo about individuals being on payrolls or guesses about others' true identities need to stay off the boards. 

Later, 

K


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I take it the "Gloom and Doom" posts that Jerry refers to were deleted. 

"Gloom and Doom" about what - the hobby, Aristocraft, MLS? Something else? 

Knut


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

'Twas the name calling and innuendo that followed whcih was deleted. The offending parties know of which I speak. 

Later, 

K


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05 Jul 2011 08:59 PM 
'Twas the name calling and innuendo that followed whcih was deleted. The offending parties know of which I speak. 

Later, 

K 
Did that include Greg's post which somehow pops up here:
http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/56/aff/4/afv/topic/aft/121062/Default.aspx

Seems pretty factual to me with no name calling or innuendos.

Knut 


PS: Sorry, just noticed that we have two threads on MLS with exactly the same titles.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"Whatever happened to the concept that this is a hobby for people to share the joy they get from their trains - regardless of the brands?" 
----------------------- 

A very good question, Jerry! I used to visit here frequently to read about the sharing aspect of the hobby and to see and learn from what others have accomplished. Now I visit far less often due to the all-too-frequent and obvious brand bashing, not to mention the personality/ego conflicts. My guess is that some people don't realize (or care) about how harmful some of this stuff might be to the growth of this segment of the hobby, and how intimidating it seems to novices who are just getting started. 

And what's with this nonsense of having two threads on the same forum with exactly the same title? Very confusing, to say the least.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Thanks for posting. I had trouble opening the link that was sent to my email. Yeah, it's a sales and marketing document. But, I did enjoy reading about the Southern 1401 and 1385. Beautiful machines. 

It is confusing that Greg started an identical topic.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am with you Mark, I recieved it too but had trouble navigating it as such...I wonder if it was because EVERYONE was trying to read it at the same time? EVERY company spins it's products or they would not be in business long. As such I think I'd like a Consol from Aristo but for now it will need to wait. It is simply not in the budget. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

I definetly want a consol, but it is not in my budget, either. I can wait for them to make a New Haven version, which has been on their list since day 1. Although it is less detailed, I am also wanting a Pacific. It would be a good addition to my line, and would increase my passenger train speeds to nearly that of the FA-FB we use sometimes.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

'Twas the name calling and innuendo that followed whcih was deleted. The offending parties know of which I speak. 

Later, 

K 

Oh shucks, I missed it. I love sitting on the sidelines watching "mature adults" act like little kids.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jmill24 on 05 Jul 2011 04:54 PM 
Jerry, you are absolutely right but you are wasting your time.

I have almost stopped posting completely which really means I'm not sharing my thoughts and experiences which could be a benefit to some one.

....................Jim




After being laughed at on one post I did I am reluctant to post any more either. I think twice before I do it. 

Not all the questions I ask are for me. Some is for the general inofrmation for other people.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 06 Jul 2011 10:17 AM 
Posted By jmill24 on 05 Jul 2011 04:54 PM 
Jerry, you are absolutely right but you are wasting your time.

I have almost stopped posting completely which really means I'm not sharing my thoughts and experiences which could be a benefit to some one.

....................Jim




After being laughed at on one post I did I am reluctant to post any more either. I think twice before I do it. 

Not all the questions I ask are for me. Some is for the general inofrmation for other people.

JJ 

Yeah, I know what you mean. 
I've got a couple of sections of track that just don't conduct eectricity that well.
Both times I posrted about it the same 'expert' claims it's impossible and shuts down any chance for a discussion and implies I'm an idiot for suggesting it!

As the former class clown I don't mind the laughter, but being dismissed as an idiot really gets my goat!

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh shucks, I missed it. I love sitting on the sidelines watching "mature adults" act like little kids. 
Me too! 
And talking about "mature adults" 

It is confusing that Greg started an identical topic. 
I do wonder why he picked exactly the same topic name . . .


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06 Jul 2011 10:17 AM 
After being laughed at on one post I did I am reluctant to post any more either.

Yeah, sometimes you need a thick skin.

But compared to some other websites, MLS members in general are pretty well mannered.

Knut


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By krs on 06 Jul 2011 10:59 AM 
Posted By John J on 06 Jul 2011 10:17 AM 
After being laughed at on one post I did I am reluctant to post any more either.

Yeah, sometimes you need a thick skin.

But compared to some other websites, MLS members in general are pretty well mannered.

Knut 




There is no excuse for pure rudeness.

JJ


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

True enough John, but it happens - and not just on the Net. 

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a sales document for pete's sake...they could be selling Ford Pinto's and they'd still be pitching it as the best thing since sliced bread LOL. 

I found the article on the plastic track rather surprising. While I can accept the argument that track *is* the biggest spoiler to newbies I really wonder if plastic track is the best solution. RC issues and costs aside....1st off will it pass the Elephant step on test? or Deer?, or Horse? 2nd they will have to produce it every diameter they currently offer as plastic track wont work so well in a track bender so customizing curves will be impossible and turnouts? Those too will have to be in all diameters. Afterall if your engine needs 8 or 10 footers and they only offer 6.5 footers they wont sell so well. And finally will the plastic stuff melt under live steamers? Seen some nasty fires in LS wonder how fireproof the stuff will be. Seems to me would have maybe considered some other form of metal track...aluminum? Steel? Maybe they did. Will be interesting to see how the stuff Beta tests in the real world


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06 Jul 2011 12:18 PM 
There is no excuse for pure rudeness.

JJ 


Hi JJ,

That was precisely the point of my Gloom and Doom comment. 

I like to get hold of and read information about any and all brands of large scale products. That is the primary reason I subscribe to Garden Railways magazine and keep catalogs by every major manufacturer.

When I get home I like to browse through those magazines, brochures, data sheets etc. and make up my own mind as to what I like or dislike. I keep files on products by most manufacturers only excluding brands or products that clearly do not fit my view of what I want to run on my layouts.

My starting this topic was nothing more or less than saying "Hey guys, I got this stuff from Aristo-Craft and if you want to look at it, here it is." These days new publications by any large scale manufacturers have become pretty scarce and I would appreciate anyone having any sharing them with me. I would never dream of accusing someone of being a shill for a manufacturer just because he posted such information.

If this had been a paper copy and I had reached to pick it up at the NGRC I would not have appreciated someone telling me "you don't want that - it is full of BS." Had that happened, I would have told the person to MYOB and I would pick up and read whatever I like and he would be free to not pick up and not read whatever he disliked.

It is my nature to have a strong negative response to being told to do or not to do something. If someone tells me not to buy a brand or product without some very specific personal experiences that I can confirm and that are of importance to me I end up with a very strong desire to find out for myself what they seem to be afraid of. If I want a 1:29 Consolidation I am going to buy it and sort out for myself whether it will work out of the box or if I might have to do something to make it perfect for me. What I won't do is to not buy a Consolidation or anything else just because someone does not happen to like them or their manufacturer. I also will not tell someone else that they should or should not buy a Consolidation or anything else. That is none of my business either.

The two smartest things I have done (from my perspective) have been to buy LGB Mikados when the "experts" on MLS were telling everyone not to buy them and then to buy Union Pacific locomotives and rolling stock because the "experts" were upset with UP's licensing policies. I buy what I like and I ignore all the self appointed "experts." This has worked very nicely for me for many years.

OK. The third smartest thing I did may have been to buy a damned USAT Hudson with its Phoenix sound system but that was that SOB Bubba's fault. Damn him anyway.







Maybe some day I will even get its stupid smoke system to work. Maybe some day I'll figure out a way to put a LGB smoke unit in it just as I did with my Bachmann and Lionel locos.

I guess I should not be surprised that this has turned into a free-for-all over the content of the Insider. As long as that is under someone else's topic I don't care and they can say whatever they like.

This (my) topic was never intended to be anything more than "Aristo-Craft July-August Insider - come and get it if you want it."

I took offense when someone said that what I posted was BS and someone else said I had no right to post it.

Perhaps MLS needs a reading section where manufacturers info can be posted and locked without any comments. Then, for those who desire to do so, they could start topics and talk about the contents (pro or con) all they like.

I agree and disagree with Knut. I agree that there is a lot of rudeness on pretty much all of the forums. I disagree that this is the way things should or need to be. It strikes me that there is a lot of repressed anger and hostility out there and that is most unfortunate. In order to be rude those folks will always have to come to my topics as I have no interest or desire to seek anyone out for the purpose of being discourteous and or disrespectful to them. My mother taught me better than that.

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Aristo coming out with plastic track surprised me as well. 
I wonder if they really thought this through. 
LGB offered plastic track and a Y-swich back in 1974 for 10 yeaqrs until 1984. But that was specifically for their very basic battery operated toy train. 
Train Line 45 in Germany offers plastic rail meant for storing trains or displaying them in a showcase. 
Newqida offers plastic track and switches, but if I were Aristocraft I wouldn't want people associating my company with Newqida. 

If the issue is cost of raw material, I thing a smaller code rail would make more sense. 
A friend of mine runs his Aristo and USA Trains equipment on code 215 brass track - the inside simulation nail spikes are kept really short and even the old wheel sets with 3mm flanges run on that with no problem. 
Code 215 rail would only use about 40% as much brass as code 332 rail. 
Probably wouldn't pass the elephant test but it would look better and save a ton of raw material cost. 

Code 250 track is relatively common, if Aristo wants to take a major new step and save some bucks, code 215 might be the way to go.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Scott Polk mentioned the plastic track at his seminar at the NGRC.

As I recall it is not a done deal but something Aristo is considering as a potential alternative to the ever escalating cost of metal track.

I believe Scott expressed some reservations about whether it could be made to meet long term UV exposure etc. To be honest I was not listening very well as I don't anticipate buying any more track anytime in the foreseeable future.

What was more important to me is that I asked Scott whether Aristo intends to continue to support their Aluminum, Stainless and Brass track lines to which Scott said that Aristo is firmly committed to supporting all three.

I believe Lewis was convinced that Battery Power is the future of large scale. I happen to disagree but its Polk money so my opinion does not matter. I did not ask Scott what his opinion happens to be but the high cost of track is very clearly on their minds.

Perhaps what amazed me the most was when Scott commented that Aristo-Craft has a total of 8 employees (yes, 8 as in eight). For me this explains a lot. I would have guessed that they would have had many times that amount but when this is taken into account some things become more understandable such as why some things take longer than expected. As Scott said, they are not a huge company with infinite resources so they have to allocate their people and resources the best they can.

Interesting.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 06 Jul 2011 02:37 PM 
will the plastic stuff melt under live steamers? Seen some nasty fires in LS wonder how fireproof the stuff will be. 

Will be interesting to see how the stuff Beta tests in the real world 











I don't know about the plastic track but for what it is worth there were a lot of questions about Aristo coming out with a plastic live steamer. When I got mine I took it to Diamondhead and I was adding butane (apparently spilling a LOT) when an alcohol fired live steamer came by and set fire to my Aristo Mikado. Singed my eyebrows and some hair as well (oops).

WOW! WHAT A FIRE!!!

The loco and tender were engulfed in flames. I fully expected to find a severely melted loco and tender but - NOTHING! No damage whatsoever.

I would never have believed it if someone was telling me about their loco but this was MY loco and it happened to me (through my own stupidity).

Of course I have no idea what kind of plastic the Mike is made out of or what kind of plastic the track would be made out of but Aristo did make some plastic ties years ago when I got into this hobby and true to their word they replaced all of them when they failed so I suspect they have learned a lot about plastic since then.

I have had both good and bad experiences with Aristo products (some new and some old) as well as with every other brand. As you said, it will be interesting to see how beta tests work out if they do come out with it.

I can see where it could have saved me a fair amount of money on the track I park my trains on in the train shed since only the front end of the track really needs power. Then too it might be an idea for pick up and lay down tracks used for train shows.

Perhaps you could be one of the first to try it and we could learn from your experiences as a Beta tester when that day comes? I have no idea how beta testers are chosen. 

Jerry


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Perhaps what amazed me the most was when Scott commented that Aristo-Craft has a total of 8 employees (yes, 8 as in eight).
Only 8 employees? That's an interesting stat! I'm impressed that they are able to do so much with 8 people. Now I'm curious how that compares to other manufacturers. I know that doesn't include manufacturing, but to design, support, market and run the business with 8 employees is pretty impressive. Of course I disagree with many many things they do--I wish they'd focus on trains and track instead of trying to make everything for everyone (train control, power supplies, and buildings just a name a few)--but I guess it's good that they are focusing on getting people into the hobby.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 06 Jul 2011 03:38 PM 

Perhaps what amazed me the most was when Scott commented that Aristo-Craft has a total of 8 employees (yes, 8 as in eight). For me this explains a lot. I would have guessed that they would have had many times that amount but when this is taken into account some things become more understandable such as why some things take longer than expected. As Scott said, they are not a huge company with infinite resources so they have to allocate their people and resources the best they can.

Interesting.

Jerry

I always wondered about that.
But eight employees is actually more than I thought they had.
You wouldn't know what functions these eight employees perform?
Do they have any engineers on staff or is that all out-sourced?

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mfgrs or importers should be the question Ben. 

Looks like more support for parts from Aristo, that has been a sticky issue. 

But, I have a box on the front stoop with an Aristo item I just bought off of eBay, so time to stop this post.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 06 Jul 2011 04:05 PM 
Perhaps you could be one of the first to try it and we could learn from your experiences as a Beta tester when that day comes? I have no idea how beta testers are chosen. 

Jerry


Sorry but not a chance, I am the absolute wrong demographic. Indoors, track powered, little tiny 2 axle engines with zero battery storage capacity and way too poor to afford changing everything to RC control even if my little Macks and Porters had room onboard for all that electro-gobbledy-****. Besides I have 3 boxes full of old LGB and Aristo brass track just waiting for re-use.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By krs on 06 Jul 2011 04:12 PM 
I always wondered about that.
But eight employees is actually more than I thought they had.
You wouldn't know what functions these eight employees perform?
Do they have any engineers on staff or is that all out-sourced?

Knut 



I believe there is a full time engineer, Lewis, Scott, Nate, a lady that handles orders etc. but I don't know who else. Scott said everyone has multiple job responsibilities. 

Lewis may be semi-retired so I do not know if he is included in the 8.

I don't know what the relationship is regarding RMT but I understood Scott to say that Aristo is getting into O Gauge to support G Gauge (when someone asked if Aristo was moving to O Gauge). Pretty much everything I know, everyone else heard at Scott's NGRC seminar along with me.

Dave Bodnar has developed the Servo Interface but I have no idea what their arrangement is but I am pretty sure Dave is an independent developer.

Some folks seem to think that I know a lot about Aristo-Craft but it is a lot like LGB of America. I have bought a lot of their stuff so that led me to get to know something about their companies over the past 15 years. I live in the middle of 40 acres of woods in rural Arkansas and I have never been to California (former home of LGBoA) or to New Jersey (where I believe Aristo is located).

I like Scott Polk (met him for the 1st time at the NGRC) but I also consider Jack Lynch (Bachmann) and Ron Gibson (Walthers/LGB) to be friends I also like and respect. I have never heard a bad word from any of them about their competition (we never discuss anyone's competition - they all know I buy from everyone). USA canceled but I have to admit that I would not recognize Charles Ro if I met him. I buy a lot of my USA stuff from Al but I have no idea what his relationship to USA is.

I have no idea how many employees any of their companies have or even their relative size in employment. I suspect we would all be surprised (shocked?) if we knew just how tiny the manufacturers for our hobby are.

It hurt us all when LGB went bankrupt. I do not want to see any other of our manufacturers fail and I hope Marklin will be successful bringing LGB back.

Scott was very optimistic about the next year for Aristo-Craft. They are spending a lot of money on new inventory (far more than in the past year or two).

One point Scott made is that future production runs will be lower so if someone wants something they might miss out if they wait for prices to drop. Everyone from K-Mart to Wal-Mart is doing this now. I suspect the days of closeouts and fantastic sales may be over. Its like the USA MoPac coaches - I should have bought those few I could rather than to wait until I could get a full set as they may never be made again.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 06 Jul 2011 04:57 PM 


Posted By Jerry McColgan on 06 Jul 2011 04:05 PM 


Perhaps you could be one of the first to try it and we could learn from your experiences as a Beta tester when that day comes? I have no idea how beta testers are chosen. 
Jerry

Sorry but not a chance, I am the absolute wrong demographic. Indoors, track powered, little tiny 2 axle engines with zero battery storage capacity and way too poor to afford changing everything to RC control even if my little Macks and Porters had room onboard for all that electro-gobbledy-****. Besides I have 3 boxes full of old LGB and Aristo brass track just waiting for re-use.








That may be true but your signature shows that you have discovered how to be rich in this hobby.

*
Have Fun With Your Trains!*

Sometimes large model railroads can be like swimming pools - best when owned by a friendly neighbor. If you lived nearby you would have access to all the track you wanted to run your trains on. A large layout is not nearly as much fun when running it alone.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I too have a USAT Hudson...best thing I've done in a long time as well.... here's my answer to the smoke... I LUV it .


MLS TOPIC


YOUTUBE VIDEO


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow Larry, I missed that other thread but that's an incredible amount of smoke. And you have a very nice railroad! Please upload more videos!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Larry,

That is an amazing smoke unit but I have to admit that I am too much of a chicken when it comes to taking any of these expensive locos apart (and I would never trust shipping it anywhere). 

I keep hoping that somehow I will magically un-vapor-lock the smoke system as USA suggests the problem is but from what I have read most of the USA Hudsons (and perhaps even the Big Boys) have this problem. I have no facts to back this up - just an impression I have.

I guess I was sort of hoping that it might be possible to drop a LGB/Seuthe smoke unit in and connect it to the wires. I am 6' 5", 325 lbs, wear size 16 shoes and I have hands to match. The chances are that my Hudson will never smoke.









Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Like many here, I enjoy all brands. Although I'm primarily involved with O gauge these days, I still have a healthy collection of LGB, Aristo, Accucraft, Marklin, Hartland, Bachmann, and USA Trains items in Large Scale, along with a small operating layout in my garage. 

I enjoyed reading the Aristo Insider that Jerry posted. I was especially intrigued with the article about plastic track although it is something I would never buy for my own use. I use brass LGB track on my garage layout, but will eventually replace it with stainless steel.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"Lewis may be semi-retired so I do not know if he is included in the 8." 

I think Lewis is the Employer.... not one of the employees. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Plastic Track in the Desert









If it held up to the hot sun I would concider it









JJ 

PS Any one making plastic switches yet ?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well I read the article and to be blunt, I am having a difficult time seeing what all the hub-bub is about. No doubt this post will be followed by "Kool-aid" references and little emoticons kissing butt. I have VERY LITTLE Aristocraft stock, it makes up a tiny fraction of what I run. However after reading the article I have decided to use the new 2.4Ghz system along with (3) track-side controllers to run my new outdoor layout. 

A side note; This is a big change for me. Being a long time R/C'r flying highly advanced turbine models and heli's I am very familiar with the concept of remote control operations and complex radio programming. That said, I have found the past R/C options for G-scale trains to be either overly complicated or poor performers. Our club layout uses the older Aristo system, I do not care for it much. That is why my old layout used a simple modified 2 channel surface radio and speed controller mounted trackside. For me a train needs to go forward and backward, that's about it. While my "system" worked well for my needs I always felt silly holding this large transmitter and essentially using one control stick. As such the new Revolution seems like a good fit for my needs (note: my needs, yours may vary).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 06 Jul 2011 06:10 PM 
Hi Larry,

That is an amazing smoke unit but I have to admit that I am too much of a chicken when it comes to taking any of these expensive locos apart (and I would never trust shipping it anywhere). 

I keep hoping that somehow I will magically un-vapor-lock the smoke system as USA suggests the problem is but from what I have read most of the USA Hudsons (and perhaps even the Big Boys) have this problem. I have no facts to back this up - just an impression I have.

I guess I was sort of hoping that it might be possible to drop a LGB/Seuthe smoke unit in and connect it to the wires. I am 6' 5", 325 lbs, wear size 16 shoes and I have hands to match. The chances are that my Hudson will never smoke.









Thanks,

Jerry


I should add that I was careful to buy one of the latest production USAT NYC Hudsons. I believe it was well documented that at least some of the first production run of USAT Hudsons had serious wiring problems. This is one reason why I did not buy a used USA UP Hudson when I really wanted a UP Hudson rather than the NYC Hudson I bought.

Unfortunately those early reviews of the first USAT Hudsons are now lost in the old MLS archives. I AM NOT bashing the USAT Hudsons. It was Bubba's UP Hudson that convinced me I wanted a USAT Hudson and the many hours I ran his UP Hudson made it clear that if there had been any problems they had been fixed. 

The difference was that the best of those old Hudson reviews included information on how to fix the wiring (which was beyond anything I would have been willing to tackle). They did not just say the Hudsons were **** and should not be purchased. My Hudson smoke unit does not work (regardless of the almost retail price I paid for the loco) but I know it can be fixed if it ever becomes enough of an annoyance to me to get it done.

As usual, I would not advise someone to buy a USAT Hudson just as I would not advise anyone to not buy a USAT Hudson.

I like mine - which is about as far as I go regarding anything.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if your thinking of using the platic track out doors you run times will be limited when rain or snow is present or just water for that mater as the traction is lousy. I would hope AC would spend there money elsewhere beside plastic track. Later RJD


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

No doubt this post will be followed by "Kool-aid" references and little emoticons kissing butt. 

Yeah, where is that guy?


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Enough already! All innuendos and suggestions of name calling need to end now. You are beginning to act like unruly little children instead of mature adults and it is not conducive to intelligent discussion.

Jim


----------

